
Justin Kan's founders guide to raising a series A - rmason
https://blog.atrium.co/the-founders-guide-to-raising-a-series-a-venture-financing-1de4f5aff312
======
rmason
It's been quite a few years since I tried to raise a Series A but this account
really resonates with me. Probably the best guide of its type that I've ever
read. Written if you don't know by a guy who has already sold one unicorn and
invested in another.

